# Cookshack Amerique SM066



## Mychops (Nov 10, 2020)

Been away from smoking since my move. I sold my stick burner and WSM clone.

searching Craigslist and found this for $500.








						SM066: AmeriQue Electric Smoker Oven
					

Features: Cookshack's SM066 (Amerique) electric smoker oven is easy to use, quick to clean and simple to maintain. Cookshack technology has eliminated the need for labor-intensive operation of old-fashioned pit smoking. Find why we are one of the top choices for backyard cooks like you...




					cookshack.com
				



Theres not a ton of info on Cookshack smoker (their forum isn’t active).  Anyone have experience with this unit? Does it seem to be a good deal?
Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2020)

My understanding is those are very good electric smokers. If it’s in good shape seems like a heck of a buy.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 10, 2020)

I've seen some posts on the cookshack forum about probe connections going bad for their smokers.  
I think you paid a fair price for the smoker. 
The Cookshack forum isn't as active as Smokingmeatforums, but they do have some activity and they do have a search function that works well.  Be aware the post dates are on the lower left of the posts and are very hard to read.


----------



## rjob (Nov 10, 2020)

Own a SM 160.  Purchased used. For me it cooks/smokes great. Like any smoker you have to learn it.
Regarding the SM066 price - depending on condition and year will set the price. Beware Cookshack parts are pricey- so if the controller is bad it is major dollars.
If you can see it operate and test the temperature controls that would help set your price. 
Cookshack forum has a search feature try it for sm066 info. Still many active members- just takes time for response.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 10, 2020)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I've seen some posts on the cookshack forum about probe connections going bad for their smokers.
> I think you paid a fair price for the smoker.
> The Cookshack forum isn't as active as Smokingmeatforums, but they do have some activity and they do have a search function that works well.  Be aware the post dates are on the lower left of the posts and are very hard to read.


I haven’t purchased the smoker yet and wanted to see what SMf members say.  I’ll use the search function.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 10, 2020)

rjob said:


> Own a SM 160.  Purchased used. For me it cooks/smokes great. Like any smoker you have to learn it.
> Regarding the SM066 price - depending on condition and year will set the price. Beware Cookshack parts are pricey- so if the controller is bad it is major dollars.
> If you can see it operate and test the temperature controls that would help set your price.
> Cookshack forum has a search feature try it for sm066 info. Still many active members- just takes time for response.


I’m going to face time the person as it’s located a couple hours away.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2020)

Mychops said:


> Been away from smoking since my move. I sold my stick burner and WSM clone.
> 
> searching Craigslist and found this for $500.
> 
> ...


I bought mine in 2012 from CookShack. Great, trouble free electric smoker.  Plenty roomy and a very easy and reliable digital controller. I never had any problems.A few years later, I received another electric smoker, a Smokin-it.  My son wanted a smoker so I gave him the Cook Shack 066/Amerique since the Smokin-it was a gift.  The Cook Shack still performs as it did when bought new. Ribs, brisket, butts, all come out great.  He uses it regularly.

As for the forum:  The old forum was very active and one fellow who was very active retired and moved on. Then the software program for the forum changed and it went downhill quickly.

Probes do go bad but replacements are available.  Normally the trouble with the probes is in the cleaning.  People get them wet during cleaning.  And water gets in and the probe is ruined.   It can happen with any brand smoker with probes that connect to the controller.  So exercise care.

Is it worth buying? $500 is a bargain. The big question is what shape is it in?  Does it work?  Check the CookShack site for pricing on whatever you may need or want.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 11, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I bought mine in 2012 from CookShack. Great, trouble free electric smoker.  Plenty roomy and a very easy and reliable digital controller. I never had any problems.A few years later, I received another electric smoker, a Smokin-it.  My son wanted a smoker so I gave him the Cook Shack 066/Amerique since the Smokin-it was a gift.  The Cook Shack still performs as it did when bought new. Ribs, brisket, butts, all come out great.  He uses it regularly.
> 
> As for the forum:  The old forum was very active and one fellow who was very active retired and moved on. Then the software program for the forum changed and it went downhill quickly.
> 
> ...


Sarge,
Thanks for the response. I’m going to video chat the person to get a closer look at the unit, they’ll also fire it up for me prior to purchase. This is larger than I need though seems like a great deal (hoping to get it cheaper).
 Is there a way I can ensure the probe is working properly? I have a therm pro I could bring to cross reference. What’s the estimated time to 250 for this guy?


----------



## Mychops (Nov 11, 2020)

Also, the top temp for this unit is 300. Does that achieve bite through for wings, poultry skin?
Thanks again!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2020)

The controller works two ways.  one is just the cook temp and time.  The other way is setting to the cook temp and the desired internal temp for the meat which, when it reaches that temp after several hours, will automatically switch to a keep warm mode of 140 degrees.  Depending upon the ambient temp and the load in the smoker, it should reach the cook temp of 250 in about 20 minutes.  You should see smoke in 5 to 7 minutes.    During your video chat, have the seller show the controller being st to cook temp and periodically go back to the controller so that you can see the temp rise. As for bite, I got good bite on ribs, and good bark on butts and brisket.  As for poultry skin, it will not crisp up.  None of the electric smokers produce a crisp skin.  For that, a few minutes under a broiler or on a hot grill will do the trick.  Here are links to the  controller (video), operating manual and the wiring diagram.  Hope they help!









						SM066 FEATURES & CONTROLS
					






					cookshack.com
				






			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0044/4127/6451/files/MN066_SM066_V._2018.03.19.pdf?1574
		




			https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0044/4127/6451/files/SM066_AMERIQUE_ELECTRICAL_DIAGRAM_03-27-13.pdf?1592


----------



## Mychops (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks Sarge! I’ll keep the group updated on this.
Appreciate the help!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2020)

Good luck and if you buy, enjoy!


----------



## rjob (Nov 12, 2020)

Great insight from OS. Also don't look for a smoke ring. Can be done but not worth the effort IMO. One can add charcoal to the wood box for smoke ring affect - works but PITA.
For our tastes we preheat cooker @ 275 with wood in box for about 30 minutes +/-  allowing wood to start burning. Seemed to remove a bitter taste when doing a cold start.
Wood weight(amount used) is important to end product taste - suggest start light and increase as you learn your preferences. 
Side note we drove over six hours one way to view the SM 160 and don't regret the decision to purchase.
Hope you are successful in your quest for a smoker.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 12, 2020)

rjob said:


> Great insight from OS. Also don't look for a smoke ring. Can be done but not worth the effort IMO. One can add charcoal to the wood box for smoke ring affect - works but PITA.
> For our tastes we preheat cooker @ 275 with wood in box for about 30 minutes +/-  allowing wood to start burning. Seemed to remove a bitter taste when doing a cold start.
> Wood weight(amount used) is important to end product taste - suggest start light and increase as you learn your preferences.
> Side note we drove over six hours one way to view the SM 160 and don't regret the decision to purchase.
> Hope you are successful in your quest for a smoker.


Thanks for the tips! I’m not concerned with the ring as much as the end product taste.  Though I am concerned  with the cost of a replacement electric unit ($750).


----------



## rjob (Nov 12, 2020)

$750 for the  control unit, ouch. If kept out of the elements that will prolong life. OS might have some history on unit life. Might try CS forum for unit life.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2020)

The controller is pricey to be sure but mine/ my sons has been going strong since April 2012. No problems.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 12, 2020)

old sarge said:


> The controller is pricey to be sure but mine/ my sons has been going strong since April 2012. No problems.


This smoker is about 5 years old they said. It was for a business so I’m assuming it was kept inside and in decent shape. More photos to come!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2020)

I would be interested in seeing the photos. For a business, the smoker is rather small and I don't see it being used indoors unless it was under a range hood for ventilation.  I do know that some small outfits will use this type smoker outside but under a shelter.  If you are within driving distance, might be worth the trip. As an aside, a comparable smoker similar size - that is all stainless steel - with a digital controller would be the Smokin-it model 3D.  3 year warranty less the controller with is 1 year.  But finding one used is rare and new they are pricey.  They also have analog, as does SmokinTex, but my computer stated their website is not secure, expired certs.  But look them up.



			www.smokin-it.com


----------



## Mychops (Nov 12, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I would be interested in seeing the photos. For a business, the smoker is rather small and I don't see it being used indoors unless it was under a range hood for ventilation.  I do know that some small outfits will use this type smoker outside but under a shelter.  If you are within driving distance, might be worth the trip. As an aside, a comparable smoker similar size - that is all stainless steel - with a digital controller would be the Smokin-it model 3D.  3 year warranty less the controller with is 1 year.  But finding one used is rare and new they are pricey.  They also have analog, as does SmokinTex, but my computer stated their website is not secure, expired certs.  But look them up.
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokin-it.com


Thanks! I’m hoping it was kept inside or out of the elements.  I’ll post photos when I get them. 
I saw a few posts about the smokin it. I’ll continue to search used models. Optimistic this CS will workout!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 12, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Mychops (Nov 20, 2020)

The seller ended up backing out after I did all of the research. I was lucky enough to find a WSM 18.5 with an Auber controller for a good price.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 20, 2020)

Too bad.  I think you would have really liked it.  Enjoy your WSM!


----------



## Mychops (Nov 20, 2020)

old sarge said:


> Too bad.  I think you would have really liked it.  Enjoy your WSM!


Thanks Sarge! I was excited for electric but knew it wouldn’t hurt to have a WSM in the arsenal.


----------

